# frage zu rotor



## jimbim (22. Mai 2005)

hallo
ich wollte fragen ob ich an ein bike ohne rotor eins dranbauen kann?
und wenn ja , was brauche ich dafür?


----------



## der Digge (22. Mai 2005)

einen Rotor!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (22. Mai 2005)

jup!


----------



## der Digge (22. Mai 2005)

dann kann das hier ganze ja jetzt geschlossen werden


----------



## jimbim (22. Mai 2005)

warum???


----------



## der Digge (22. Mai 2005)

weil du gefragt hast was man braucht um einen Rotor an eine Rad zu bauen wo vorher keiner dran war und dafür brauch man halt nur einen Rotor (also Komplett mit Platte und alles wie man die halt kaufen kann) was ich ja geschrieben hab und damit ist deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## jimbim (22. Mai 2005)

danke


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (22. Mai 2005)

trottel


----------



## hannes<< (30. Mai 2005)

lool ich glaub ich les mir noch mehr ausm bmx forum durch


----------



## Flatpro (30. Mai 2005)

hannes<< schrieb:
			
		

> lool ich glaub ich les mir noch mehr ausm bmx forum durch


naja soo lustig sinmer nu auch nich


----------



## UrbanJumper (31. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> naja soo lustig sinmer nu auch nich



was willsten du schon wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (31. Mai 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> was willsten du schon wieder?


mit dir... bummmmsen^^


----------



## UrbanJumper (31. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> mit dir... bummmmsen^^



ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh du Mann


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (31. Mai 2005)

musst du aber mit v-brake fahrn und zwischen spacer klemmen. brauchst du aber eigentlich nicht außer bei 2x barspin. sonst lässt du das hintere bremskabel en bissel länger baust voren aber oder kaufts dir ne hohlschrauben kralle


----------



## moo (31. Mai 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> musst du aber mit v-brake fahrn



blah ..?


----------



## derFisch (31. Mai 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> musst du aber mit v-brake fahrn und zwischen spacer klemmen. brauchst du aber eigentlich nicht außer bei 2x barspin. sonst lässt du das hintere bremskabel en bissel länger baust voren aber oder kaufts dir ne hohlschrauben kralle


schmeiss mal die rübe an


----------



## Flatpro (31. Mai 2005)

omg, das is ja noch weniger als nur halbwissen, dass da verkauft wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (2. Juni 2005)

Ok, danke für alle die antworten!
Kann mir eine eine liste mit all den komponenten+den ungefähren preis zusammenstellen die ich brauche um nen rotor an mein ADDICT zu bauen?
danke im vorraus, wäre echt nett!


----------



## jimbim (2. Juni 2005)

PS: ist der -ODYSSEY "G3" Gyro Rotor- gut????


----------



## Flatpro (2. Juni 2005)

den : http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Vanguard__SB__Rotor_1_1_8_3029.htm
oder den:

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Oryg_SST_BMX_Rotor___Sonderangebot_339.htm


----------



## jimbim (2. Juni 2005)

danke!
also brauche ich nur son ding um rotor am addict zu hamn?!
geil!


----------



## Flatpro (2. Juni 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> danke!
> also brauche ich nur son ding um rotor am addict zu hamn?!
> geil!


ja^^^^


----------



## jimbim (2. Juni 2005)

fett


----------



## jimbim (3. Juni 2005)

gibts die au bei parano??


----------



## derFisch (3. Juni 2005)

bist du echt so unfähig? schau verdammt nochmal selber nach!


----------



## jimbim (3. Juni 2005)

okok
ich hol mir die von gs welcher rotortyp isn am besten?
meiner meinung nach sst rotoren!


----------



## Flatpro (3. Juni 2005)

maaaaaaaaaan allet dat gleiche system du hannes, dann gibbet als "special noch london mod un gemini kabel un der sst kack is der billig scheiß, der an jedem ebay rad auch dran is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (3. Juni 2005)

wenn sst ******* ist, warum haste mir den einen vorgeschlagen??


----------



## jimbim (3. Juni 2005)

und passen die ae an nen addict oda gibts da verschiedene größen????
schuldigung für ale die fragen aba bei google hab ich nix darüber gefunden!


----------



## Flatpro (4. Juni 2005)

weilder günstig is..... und man junge ja dat passt ey


----------



## jimbim (4. Juni 2005)

ok dankschön keine fragn mehr!


----------



## ZoMa (4. Juni 2005)

der sst ist nicht ********. Tut seinen Dienst voll und ganz.


----------



## jimbim (4. Juni 2005)

ok
kauf mir jet nen orgyl sst gyro!


----------



## jimbim (4. Juni 2005)

meine SST Oryg Rotor


----------



## ZoMa (4. Juni 2005)

Lies mal Oryg rückwärts..


----------



## jimbim (5. Juni 2005)

lol gyro aba das heißt oryg was ich mir hol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

